# Any chance it could be a girl??? *UPDATE!*



## friskyfish

Hello ladies, 

I've posted a pic of my 12 week scan on in gender, I only got 2 responses, 1 saying the pic wasn't clear enough & the other said it was a boy! 

Although I'm happy with either sex as I've been TTC for soooo long, I'm secretly swaying towards a girl as I've already got a boy! Haha 

So, do you think the chances of it being a boy are 100% or is there any chance it could be a girl?? I've no clue what I'm looking for to be honest :wacko:

Thanks for taking the time to read Xx


----------



## J.Entwistle

Have you got a picture hun? Mine was unguessable on ingender, no nub to be seen. Found out today she is a girl!
My most accurate guesses were ramzi theory, as i had a 6wk ultrasound to rule out another ectopic. Girls are more likely to implant left

X


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry, I thought I had posted the pic, hope this works Xx 

Thanks for replying & congrats on your baby girl :) Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0319.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 131


----------



## friskyfish

Anyone?? Xx


----------



## J.Entwistle

There is a line which i think could possibly be the nub, to be completely honest it looks like it could be either to me. Scans over 13wks are more accurate looking at nubs as theyve usually risen noticable over the 30degrees they suggest for boys. It still looks like it could be parallel to baby's spine which would indicate girl so dont give up hope yet!
Slight :pink: lean from me x


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwh, bless you for replying! :) 

I guess I will find out in 8 weeks!....I saw some adorable baby boy stuff whilst out shopping today, so I'm sure I'll be fine it's a boy :) ha ha Xx


----------



## Jennuuh

I'm leaning pink as well! Good luck!


----------



## Foreign Chick

hmmm this is a tricky one... nub kinda looks parallel, but I think I see a shadow on top.... slight :blue: lean...
CONGRATS on your Baby :flower:


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks for looking ladies.....I don't know, I've a gut feeling its a boy. I shall update when I find out at my 20week scan :) Xx


----------



## TheDoorKnob

I'm leaning boy x


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

Im going to say girl going by the skull theory and by nub, nub seems to be pointing stright across and not up with would point towards boy. Good luck im hoping for girl as well as I have 2 boys =]


----------



## juliahanson79

Mu guess is a GIRL! Nub looks flat. I have two boys and their ultrasound images looks nothings like yours. We also hoping for a girl this time! Good luck and congratulations with a beautiful healthy baby!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooooh how exciting, there's a 50/50 split on what it could be! 

Good luck yourselves with your baby's....When do you find out the sex?? 

I can't wait now! :)


----------



## pinkribbon

I think boy


----------



## tryfor2

I think I'm 50/50 as well....


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

Oh gosh I wont find out till july:p


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooh, I'd like to say it'll soon be here,but I'm so impatient!! I find out the end of May, 7 weeks on Friday & counting! Haha Are you hoping for a girl, boy or either?? Xx


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

Hoping for girl but ill be very happy w a boy since I have a 5month old son and have everything and more ffrom him. And yes I am very impatient, wanted to have a suprise at birth but I know I wont make it


----------



## friskyfish

Bump

3weeks to go and I really cannot WAIT!!!! X


----------



## Misscalais

Umm that's a tricky one for me, very slight boy lean but I don't often get these things right lol!
Good luck make sure you update us :)


----------



## friskyfish

Haha thanks for your input! :) I will definatley keep you all updated x


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

I would lean girl. Good luck x


----------



## friskyfish

Thank you :) xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Girl x


----------



## friskyfish

Oooh, thank you. When i posted the pic on 'ingender' the lady on there said boy. Does anyone know how accurate ingender predictions are? And if they have ever got it wrong? X


----------



## friskyfish

Bump x


----------



## friskyfish

Arrghhhhh it's another 2weeks till my scan! Times dragging...I can't wait!! Haaha Xx


----------



## Rickles

If you read through the results pages on in-gender - yes they do get it wrong sometimes!! :)

I asked on there and one of the main girls (can't remember her name) was pretty honest and said she couldn't be sure from the nub shot - some of the follow up predictions guessed girl (as did everyone on here). But the main one said at 12w 1day she still thought the nub might rise. Hoping so as I'd love a boy... but I'd also love my daughter to have a sister/BF for life so can't lose :) xx


----------



## SisterRose

I posted a picture on ingender the other day and everyone said there wasnt a nub to see, so nobody guessed apart from one person who said they would take a guess at boy. It confused me because I posted on here, and a few people said they saw a girl nub and I had all girl guesses, but they said it was too thin/wrong place to be a nub on ingender. I guess we will have to wait to see!

I guess :blue: for you! But it's mostly a random guess just how I feel about the whole picture in general because im not sure I see a nub xx


----------



## ljminer

I have a slight :pink: lean ..... I posted my pic on here and on ingender...everyone on here guessed girl and everyone on there guessed boy but it's still 4 weeks till I find out who guessed right lol


----------



## friskyfish

Oh gosh..you must all keep me updated on your outcomes!! 
I dont even know which line on mine is meant to be the nub!! 
Its so annoying, as i have lots of girls names & not one boys name! So obviously its gonna be a boy! Haha xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

girl


----------



## Cyan

I'm guessing girl too. I had almost the same when I posted on InGender, I've just put my daughter to bed! 

Not long to go now, keep us updated!


----------



## friskyfish

Cyan said:


> I'm guessing girl too. I had almost the same when I posted on InGender, I've just put my daughter to bed!
> 
> Not long to go now, keep us updated!

 Thank you everyone for your reply......Cyan, did you get predicted a boy when you posted on ingender? I guess because one person said it was a boy, I'm taking that as a dead cert it IS a boy, as every one says ingender get it right!? Xx


----------



## advent23dog

Girl x


----------



## babylove x

I see some stacking and it may be on the rise tho early, boy lean !! Fyi there are a few ingender ladies that seriously know theyre stuff you'll know em if they post by there credentials underneath their names. Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Thank you....can you or anyone point out which part the nub actually is? 

I've only got 8 days to wait now! :) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They said boy for my daughter on that site!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Like I said previously it's just a BOY lean for me..
 



Attached Files:







boynub.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Babybun

Boy :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nub points upwards so boy


----------



## babylove x

what was bub measuring? Sorry if you already mentioned and I didn't catch it?

The only reason I lean boy is because of a bit of a shadow above the nub indicating it could be a boy, but it really depends what the baby was measuring. I would not at all be surprised if your bump was pink, because it looks like the babies little tale end of the spine is curved which could make it seem like the nub has an angle!

When is your next sscan!


----------



## friskyfish

babylove x said:


> what was bub measuring? Sorry if you already mentioned and I didn't catch it?
> 
> The only reason I lean boy is because of a bit of a shadow above the nub indicating it could be a boy, but it really depends what the baby was measuring. I would not at all be surprised if your bump was pink, because it looks like the babies little tale end of the spine is curved which could make it seem like the nub has an angle!
> 
> When is your next sscan!

Hello :) 
Thanks for all replays.

Babylove,
I'm not sure what it was measuring...how do I find that out? Do they write it down in your notes? Everyone on ingender has said boy,not ONE has leaned girl! Haaha...I'll know for sure this time next week, my scan is at 12noon next friday Xx


----------



## babylove x

I was able to see a copy of the results and it stated average size for gestation, sometimes the tech will tell you! 

What does your LO think of the new baby? or does he even care? :haha:

I can't wait for you update, have been, and will continue to stalk this thread!


----------



## friskyfish

Ahhhh I see, I will look at notes tomorrow & see. 

My son is really excited, it's nice that he's a bit older as he understands a bit more, he loves listening to the heart beat with the Doppler. He really wants a baby brother, so he will be happy haha. My husband isn't bothered either way, this is his first. I would love a little girl as I think it would be nice to have 1 of each, but I'm not going to be upset if it's not. I've always thought it was a boy since day 1 & am fully prepared to hear that next week. Plus there are some gorgeous little boys clothes out there at the min! :) Xx


----------



## teal

I'm leaning boy :) xx


----------



## bdb84

friskyfish said:


> Oooh, thank you. When i posted the pic on 'ingender' the lady on there said boy. Does anyone know how accurate ingender predictions are? And if they have ever got it wrong? X

I posted my daughter's 12 week nub shot over at ingender and she received 100% boy guesses (even two of the ultrasound techs there). :winkwink: So, no, they are not always right.


----------



## friskyfish

IT'S A BOYYYYY!!! Xx


----------



## babylove x

Yeeeeee congrats !!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## friskyfish

Haha..Thank you!! 

I did originally really want a girl, but ive got used to the idea of a boy now, i wasn't upset or shocked when the sonographer told us!! Husband is over the moon.....as is my son! :) xx


----------



## helloeveryone

Congratulations on another boy, I have 3 boys they get on so well.xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations


----------



## MummyToAmberx

congrats on your blue bump x


----------



## babylove x

friskyfish said:


> Haha..Thank you!!
> 
> I did originally really want a girl, but ive got used to the idea of a boy now, i wasn't upset or shocked when the sonographer told us!! Husband is over the moon.....as is my son! :) xx

I completely understand!! I think most right off the bat think one of each would be cool, but honestly I felt a little grievance not giving my daughter a little sister! All I have is a little sister and I know my daughter would have gotten on quite well with her own. But we always get what we didn't know we needed. I could only imagine ur hubby must be proud boys will be boys. ! :happydance:


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats on a healthy boy!


----------

